# Would you be embarrased to wear this in public?



## Mr Floppy (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I made this myself. Its a soft cap with a short peak. I sewed 2 straps of velcro across the top (hook and loop because I was too cheap to get velcro(tm)). I sewed elastic to loop of the velcro to hold the torch.

The torch is a Fenix L2D. Its not too heavy at all. You can make some pretty big head movements and the torch stays quite well in place. Infact, I've put a TK20 on my head and it feels quite ok. Any 2AA or smaller torch would work.

Anyhow, I'm not very good with a sewing machine so it would look better if it was professionally made. So if there are companies out there that want an idea for some merchandising for their products, e.g. a fenix branded cap that doubles as a head light, I'd buy one. 

So how embarrassed was I when I went for walk with one of these? Not at all but it was dark.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 25, 2009)

That depends entirely on where and when you are wearing it. At night on a walk with the pooch or for your exercise walk there would be no embarrassment at all, on the other hand going out to lunch at say Red Lobster might be a wee bit uncomfortable.


----------



## ARA (Jul 25, 2009)

uumhh, yes :hairpull:


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 25, 2009)

neat idea, but i wouldnt wear it in public, i would wear it in an emergency situation. Have it stored in my bail out bag or in my car to change a flat tire or something...but...not in the general public


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, in the day time you wouldnt have the torch on the cap. It would most likely be sheathed away on your belt or pocket or somewhere. What you might have is two loops on top of the cap.

Its not the most stylish of caps I admit. The cap itself is kind of embarrassing. Would a better looking cap make it more appealing?

Even your regular headlamps with straps, its not something you would wear around in public. Its hard to be inconspicuous with any light on your head. Maybe something like the LF2XT clipped to the peak of a cap would be nonchalant.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jul 25, 2009)

a horizontal holster with velcro on the belt with the bezel facing the front will be a neater idea. ergonomically, its easier to operate a light at waist level compared to a hat mounted light.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 25, 2009)

True flashaholics have no limits on what they will wear in public if it's flashlight related. You wear your lights with pride


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 25, 2009)

sORe-EyEz said:


> a horizontal holster with velcro on the belt with the bezel facing the front will be a neater idea. ergonomically, its easier to operate a light at waist level compared to a hat mounted light.



The picture I get here is a torch mounted on a codpiece ... that brings a new meaning to getting turned on


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 25, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> Its hard to be inconspicuous with any light on your head.






ninjaboigt said:


> Have it stored in my bail out bag or in my car to change a flat tire or something...but...not in the general public


There's this option. Not as bright but OK for close-up work. 
That's actually a good idea for me to store this thing in my car for that purpose. As you can see, I haven't used it yet! :laughing:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> Well, in the day time you wouldnt have the torch on the cap. It would most likely be sheathed away on your belt or pocket or somewhere. What you might have is two loops on top of the cap.
> 
> Its not the most stylish of caps I admit. The cap itself is kind of embarrassing. Would a better looking cap make it more appealing?
> 
> Even your regular headlamps with straps, its not something you would wear around in public. Its hard to be inconspicuous with any light on your head. Maybe something like the LF2XT clipped to the peak of a cap would be nonchalant.


 
Here's what I do when I want inconspicuous light in a public place. Hold a Nano Tac or micro Streamlight between your teeth, with just the head barely peeking out in front of your teeth, but behind your closed lips. When you need light... smile.


----------



## hiker123 (Jul 25, 2009)

If you have ever seen the red green show you could have just used duct tape and skipped the sewing bit. I prefer the red/black plaid version of the hat myself. As was said earlier - wear it with pride!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 27, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> True flashaholics have no limits on what they will wear in public if it's flashlight related. You wear your lights with pride



Well spoken.

Geoff


----------



## electrothump (Jul 27, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> True flashaholics have no limits on what they will wear in public if it's flashlight related. You wear your lights with pride



I'll second that. Ha!


----------



## Wattnot (Jul 27, 2009)

Mr. Fwoppy hunting Wabbits? 

Sorry, couldn't resist!:devil:


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 27, 2009)

If I was looking for a date then yes. In the woods pulling out a deer shot at dusk with my hunting buddy not so much.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 28, 2009)

i wouldnt think it's embarrassing if it's a situation wear you needed it. if you wore it to a brightly lit situation then hmm


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 28, 2009)

Wattnot said:


> Mr. Fwoppy hunting Wabbits?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!:devil:



Ha! Be vewy vewy quiet, huuuhuhuh.

I do have a hat with ear flaps. Hey that gives me an idea ...


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


>



its at least better than a renewable energy light with a generator crank built on the ear flap:nana:


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jul 28, 2009)

smokinbasser said:


> That depends entirely on where and when you are wearing it. At night on a walk with the pooch or for your exercise walk there would be no embarrassment at all, on the other hand going out to lunch at say Red Lobster might be a wee bit uncomfortable.



I suppose the walk to the front doors of the restaurant could lead to embarassment-- but of course, once you enter the restaurant (or any building), you'd take your hat off, right?


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 28, 2009)

In public, no I would not wear it.

Out in the field, I would not care what someone might think of my improvised gear.


----------



## nbp (Jul 29, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


>



I noticed you modeled it on a ball and not on your own head in this picture...are you sure you're not embarrassed? :nana:

But I can see its usefulness.


----------



## russthetoolman (Jul 29, 2009)

What??!! I am the only one to have forgotten my Zebralight was on my head when I left the house?? Or drive to the store forgetting to take off my slippers and wear shoes instead??!!
I really get upset when no one at work tells me the barn door is OPEN, now that's just rude 

Russ


----------



## Tomcat! (Jul 29, 2009)

russthetoolman said:


> I really get upset when no one at work tells me the barn door is OPEN, now that's just rude
> 
> Russ



They're not worried about the 'fridge door' being open so much as there being a light installed!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd probably have to say I'd shy away from that rig in public. A dog walk at night is the winter might be ok. Wearing around in camp, no problem.


----------



## russthetoolman (Jul 29, 2009)

Tomcat! said:


> They're not worried about the 'fridge door' being open so much as there being a light installed!


LMAO, that's FUNNY!!!
I'm still laughing!!!

BTW, great ingenuity in your design, be proud, you made it!!


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> Its hard to be inconspicuous with any light on your head.



lovecpf Thats the funniest thing I have read in awhile it should in someone's signature.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> Its hard to be inconspicuous with any light on your head


But in this particular case, your need would be to select a light so stupendous in dimensions and output, such as a Barnburner, as to render the hat itself virtually unnoticeable and thereby minimize the otherwise inevitable comments about your atrocious taste in headgear, lol.


----------



## russthetoolman (Jul 30, 2009)

I saw my old hardhat on a shelf.... then this idea...... You know how many mounting options and lights a hardhat could accommodate. Definitely not for public consummation.
Russ


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 30, 2009)

russthetoolman said:


> Definitely not for public consummation.



Wearing improvised headlamp in public is one thing, but I think you are likely get arrested for public consummation :lolsign:


----------



## f22shift (Jul 30, 2009)

i think what's necessary is a gallery of shots of you wearing this awesome hat in conspicuous areas. :twothumbs


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 30, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> If I was looking for a date then yes. In the woods pulling out a deer shot at dusk with my hunting buddy not so much.


Even less so with a deer shot after dusk...:duh2:


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr Floppy,

It's COOL! :twothumbs

To be serious I like your idéa. If some people consider it to be nerdy or not is another question. But it's useful and thats the important. You can use your favourite hat and favourite light together!

Regards, Patric


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 3, 2009)

nbp said:


> I noticed you modeled it on a ball and not on your own head in this picture...are you sure you're not embarrassed? :nana:


Not of the hat, just the head. 



Swedpat said:


> To be serious I like your idéa. If some people consider it to be nerdy or not is another question. But it's useful and thats the important. You can use your favourite hat and favourite light together!


I think with a better hat, it would make the difference. From Ikéa perhaps. If its a swedish design, its practical.


----------



## spyderknut (Aug 5, 2009)

I woulnd not be embarassed to wear that light IF my name was Mr. Floppy

 :scowl:


----------

